# firehol port range

## xierxior

```

interface eth0 lan

policy drop

client dhcp accept

server ICMP accept

server ssh accept

client all accept

server ident reject with tcp-reset

```

that's my current firewall config i'd like to setup a tcp port range of 7000:8000 how would I do this?

----------

## Jerri

 *Quote:*   

> tcp port range of 7000:8000

 

that doesnt really tell us much..  If you are setting up a dedicated firewall... look into ipcop. it rules (thats sort of a non answer, but I just found it recently, after tyring out a bunch of others (manual iptables script / firehol etc.)

----------

## xierxior

there should be a way to do it with firehol i'm not asking for anything difficult just a TCP port range a set of ports open between 7000 and 8000

----------

## xierxior

I don't believe that NO ONE is running a port range to send file thought IRC and aim/yahoo/msn ?

----------

## xierxior

```

interface eth0 lan

policy drop

client dhcp accept

server ICMP accept

server ssh accept

client all accept

server ident reject with tcp-reset

iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 7000:8000 -j ACCEPT

```

Thanks for all the help... cough... gag...

----------

## Ox-

Put the following somewhere at the top of your firehol.conf:

```
server_XXX_ports="tcp/7000:8000"

client_XXX_ports="default"
```

but change XXX to whatever you want of course.

Then you only need to add this to your interface block:

```
server XXX accept
```

Btw, the guy who wrote firehol is very very responsive on his sourceforge forum.

----------

